# Lcx111 and X38hd, can they be linked?



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Question was asked to me and I don't know? Thanks, RP


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yellow plugs need to be on both to share sonar not sure 111 does


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> Yellow plugs need to be on both to share sonar not sure 111 does


I'll check with him, thanks Kevin


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

LCX111CHD does not have the yellow plug or ethernet plug so it cannot be linked.... I have one and use it as a stand alone unit.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Overwatchmike said:


> LCX111CHD does not have the yellow plug or ethernet plug so it cannot be linked.... I have one and use it as a stand alone unit.


Thankyou, I appreciate it!


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

You can share GPS Data, waypoints and i believe depth and temperature data. You'd have to do an old fashioned NMEA 0183 or 2000 network. Its probably more work than it's worth, but I still run one reliably for a 10 year old autopilot and marine radio. Just need to connect the network wires for 0183. Lowrance no longer sells most of the parts for a 2000 network though and aside from engine monitoring or digital gauges, were quickly passed by with ethernet, sonar sharing and side scanning etc.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

steelneyes2 said:


> You can share GPS Data, waypoints and i believe depth and temperature data. You'd have to do an old fashioned NMEA 0183 or 2000 network. Its probably more work than it's worth, but I still run one reliably for a 10 year old autopilot and marine radio. Just need to connect the network wires for 0183. Lowrance no longer sells most of the parts for a 2000 network though and aside from engine monitoring or digital gauges, were quickly passed by with ethernet, sonar sharing and side scanning etc.


I believe what he's looking to do is share a transducer. He wants to mount one at console and the other one at stern.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

rangerpig250 said:


> I believe what he's looking to do is share a transducer. He wants to mount one at console and the other one at stern.


I wanted to do the same thing.... It's a no go sharing a transducer with the 111. I use the 111 as my GPS unit and bought a Gen3 HDS 9 for sonar work. With the Gen3's you can use a tablet as a portable head unit via the Lowrance GoFree app. Gen2's can also do it if you buy the WiFi box from Lowrance. The Gen3's have the wifi built in.


----------

